# Where is the best spot to watch the Blue Angels fall air show from a boat?



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

My girlfriend has never seen the Blue Angels despite living in Pensacola her whole life. We want to take our 15 ft. Key West and anchor it near the base so we can watch the show. Just wondering if anyone can tell me the best spot to anchor up. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *mdrobe2 (10/30/2009)*My girlfriend has never seen the Blue Angels despite living in Pensacola her whole life. We want to take our 15 ft. Key West and anchor it near the base so we can watch the show. Just wondering if anyone can tell me the best spot to anchor up. Thanks everyone!


If she has never been, take her on base. You can get a good show from a boat. But it is no where near the show you can see on base. There's not a bad seat in the house on base. You are close to the action and can see everything. Save the boat for the show in the summer. Trust me. Plus there all kinds of stuff that happens on the runway that you can not see by boat.

If you must go by boat, the best spot is in Bayou Grande at the end of the North runway.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto above. Its always a good show


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nextstep is throwing a big party for the Blues. His house is rightacross the bayou fromthe end of the runway. Awesome spot to watch the show, and you can come by boat. Details in the Forum Bash section.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Telum Pisces (10/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *mdrobe2 (10/30/2009)*My girlfriend has never seen the Blue Angels despite living in Pensacola her whole life. We want to take our 15 ft. Key West and anchor it near the base so we can watch the show. Just wondering if anyone can tell me the best spot to anchor up. Thanks everyone!
> ...


*Take the advise above, you will not be disappointed.*

*I like to go on Friday, set up in our bag chairs at "Center Line" on the base. You will be awed. Stay Friday Night for the night time show. The "Wall of Fire" is my favorite, plus the "Shock Wave" both during the day and at night. And fire works shot from a helicopter.*

*Fat Albert take off, also impresses me evrytime I see it. JATO!!*

*And then goby boat on Saturday to Fort McRae.*


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

tom you can kiss my grits! :moon

you better be comin to the party

all pffs are welcome see the bash forum 

we will have a live band

hamburgers and hot dogs

and place to tie your boat up


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for the advice. I am going to be in the boat for sure as long as the conditions are favorable. I may take nextstep up on his offer but would still like to know where the best viewing locations are from a boat. It might be better for us to avoid the gathering given our small boat- lots of wakes when everyone leaves at the same time- it might get rough!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

even if ya dont come to the party bayou grande is still the best spot

it is very sheltered

the north end of the north south runway dead ends at the bayou

about 1200 ft from my back door

come if you will, if not we will launch water balloons at ya !

just kiddin


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I heard that the night show has been moved to Saturday.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

that would be sweeeet


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I think I am going to go to nexstep's and introduce myself. If I launch at Big Lagoon the ride should be OK, right? I have a 24 hr. pass to the park. Also, I like to play the stereo in the boat and don't want to offend anyone. Will the stereo be well received? I just had a GPS put in soI ought to be able to find Bayou Grande. Been quite a few years since I was over that way. If anyone has coordinates I will try to program them into my GPS soI can run over there and meet everybody. I have never had a GPS before but I just had a Garmin GPS map 540s put inso it should be able to get me there if I figure out how to program it. Looking forward to meeting everyone. I will fill my fish box up with beverages to hand out and would like to know whatelse we can bring to do our part to contribute.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

come on mdrobe2!

you should bring your drink of choice

anything else you want to bring is optional, but welcome

dont think your stereo will be a problem lol

sometimes it gets a little ruff around the point of nas

that would be around the main pier but shouldnt be anything your boat cant handle

stay in the channel and dont venture near the square signs along the shoreline of nas which are right around the point from the pier they are marking rocks

other than that you should be fine just follow the land on your left around the base (stay in the channel) and it will bring you right on around tothe cut to bayou grande. once in the cut go a couple of miles up in the bayou stay looking to the left you will see the runway. we will be on the right in the blue house right next door to macs marina. 

if our pier is full you may use the neighbors pier (which is quite long and can hold several boats. just eaze up and give a shout someone will help you out.

happy trails


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

What if he puts in at the new Bill Dickson Park Boat Ramp at the very head waters of Bayou Grande? 

The motor won't even be warmed up before he is the prime spot.


----------



## Crowningaround (Oct 16, 2008)

Tom,

Your not coming to the party?


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

My dad is an old C-130 pilot, and just sent me a link from theNavy Times. Apparently,the Nov 14 show will be the last JATO for Fat Albert. They are apparently running out of the Vietnam era rocket bottles they use for the show. I'll have to get a good seat--I have never seen that part of the show on base.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

> *johnsonbeachbum (10/30/2009)*What if he puts in at the new Bill Dickson Park Boat Ramp at the very head waters of Bayou Grande?
> 
> The motor won't even be warmed up before he is the prime spot.


That sounds like a good idea. I just pulled my Florida Sportsman fishing chart and it looks doable. Wonder how crowded the ramp will be? i am looking forward to the show quite a bit now. thanks everyone for the ideas and keep them coming!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

that would be a very close launch

you have to be very careful coming from there 

some pretty shallow water

idleout till you getout of all the needle grass it is a no wake zone anyway

watch it just right outside the no wake there will be one sandbar that gets hit often, if you head straight to what looks like open water from the sign you will hit it. at this point stay closer to the needle grass (but not everywhere) and head for the deadend street that has a half azz boat launch. (weller rd.) stay closer to the north shore from there till you pass the next three houses then it is free sailing from there. you will then only be on plane about2 minutes and your there.

the navy point launchis a little farther, but in the bayou and is much nicer although it tends to be more crowded. it would be my first choice if it wasnt to busy. to miss all the sandbars from there just stay close too the navy bouys.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep- I launched there one time with Captain Wes and he showed us the way to avoid a grounding. Thanks for the info though. I haven't been there in a while so I may print the directions!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Heads up to those of you going on base to see the show. It's well worth the money, $5 a head, to sit on the bleachers in the front.


----------



## mwood7800 (Jun 27, 2009)

anyone know if coolers are allowed at the show?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *mwood7800 (10/31/2009)*anyone know if coolers are allowed at the show?


No coolers or backpacks.


----------

